

Microsoft Advances Search Privacy with Bing - alexk
http://microsoftontheissues.com/cs/blogs/mscorp/archive/2010/01/18/microsoft-advances-search-privacy-with-bing.aspx

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Usually I prefer just going to the source, as recommended in the guidelines,
but on this occasion I found the arstechnica commentary useful and
interesting.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1064344>

------
ThinkWriteMute
Yes. They delete the information from their databases.

Of course, nothing to stop them from giving the information to someone else to
hold before the end dates.

~~~
JamieEi
That's actually covered pretty explicitly in the Bing privacy statement:
<http://privacy.microsoft.com/en-us/fullnotice.mspx#use>

